# Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?



## Fischotte (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hab mal ne Frage an die Handwerker unter Euch,
und zwar möcht ich mir für die kommende (heiße) Saison fürs Auto ne (große) Kühlbox für Essen und natürlich auch Trinken selber bauen...

Hat da jemand ne Idee was man für die Kühlung braucht?


...mir schwebt als Behältnis nen Maurerkübel http://www.abc-schnaeppchenmarkt.de/...635.html?ref=3 vor in dem man dann evtl. von außen ne kleine Öffnung reinbohrt, wo dann z.B. der Lüfter eingefügt wird...der Lüfter wird dann selbstverständlich mittels Stecker/Zigarettenanzünder betrieben, habe aber keine Ahnung was man da nehmen könnte um einen richtigen Kühleffekt zu erreichen...natürlich würde ich den Kübel dann erstmal von innen mit Abdeckfolie fürs Auto (Winterzeit) abkleben...
Als Deckel würde dann ja irgendwas reichen was abdichtet, z.B. ne Spanplatte die man dann irgendwie noch von außen festmacht, damit beim fahren nix verrutscht...

also würde mich über Hilfe freuen!



...achso die gekauften Dinger sind mir viel zu klein...


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

Hi,
ich möchte Dich in deiner Euphorie ein bisschen bremsen. Ich habe schon selbstgebaute Kühlboxen von gelernten Klimabauern gesehen. Es ist möglich und kein Hexenwerk, jedoch sollte man wissen was man tut.
Man sollte schon die Thermodynamik in Ansätzen verstanden haben um sich später nicht zu wundern das es nicht so wie gewollt funktioniert.
Für die praktische Umsetztung sollte der Umgang mit Verdichtern, elektrischen Bauteilen etc gelernt sein.
Zuletzt muss man Zugang zu den entsprechenden Quellen haben. Und die ganzen Bauteile sind nicht unbedingt billig.

Sparlösung für kleines Geld:
"Box aus Styrodurplatten" basteln und mit eingefrohrenen PET-Wasserflaschen kühlen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

Die elektrisch einfache Lösung, Peltierelement mit anständigem Kühlkörper auf jeder Seite (die warme Seite am Besten aktiv per Lüfter gekühlt). Noch ne Spannungsüberwachung dran das nachher auch noch das Auto anspringt. Dann ne schöne Styrodurbox bauen, fertig (oder eine vom Pizzalieferanten "besorgen").
Allerdings wird der Wirkungsgrad mehr als besch***** sein.

Einfach direkt ne fertige kaufen


----------



## Micha85 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

Die Pizzamannstyroporbox ist ein guter Tip. 
Zu den Sommerfestibals nehme ich eine Styroportonne, 3 (!!!) Palletten Dosenbier, und ca. 5 kg Eis und habe 4 Tage lang Eiskaltes Bier. Unterwegs wird fleissig Bier nachgelegt. 

Alle anderen Methoden wie normale Kühlbox mit Kühlakkus, Eis, Trockeneis, 12v Kühlbox und sogar die Gaskühlbox habe vorher kläglich versagt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

Was du auch machen kannst: Du suchst die im Baumarkt oder einem großen Supermarkt zwei Boxen aus PE- oder PET- Kunststoff, die größentechnisch ziemlich groß sind und stark different.
Zum Beispiel eine Box mit einem Innenmaß von 80x60x40cm und eine mit einem Innenmaß von 100x80x60cm.

Man nimmt die große Box und legt eine Styroporplatten im Flächenmaß des Bodens hinein, Dicke 10cm.
Dann stellt man die kleiner Box mittig hinein, so dass man ringsum einen Spalt/Hohlraum von etwa 18cm hat und schäumt diesen mit Bauschaum aus.
Alles was nach der entgültigen Trocknung über den Rand der Box hinausragt, schneidet man weg.
Zum Schluss müssen die beiden Deckel zentriert miteinander verklebt werden, dazwischen ebenfalls Styropor.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

Hast Du schon einmal das Thema Wassersack betrachtet?

Es gibt Wassersäcke die quellen auf wenn sie naß sind, so dass kein Wasser mehr davon läuft.
Durch die nasse Oberfläche verdunstet Wasser, durch diese Verdunstungskälte Kühlt sich das Wasser und die darin befindlichen Bierflaschen.
Selbst an einem heisen Tag funktioniert es, wenn man den Wassersack an eine Stelle hängt wo Schatten ist und die Luft vorbei streicht.

Wasser zum nachfüllen gibt es am Angelwasser und die Batterie vom Auto wird auch nicht leer.

Benötigt wird nur der passende Wassersack und eine Schnur zum anbinden an einen Ast.

Bevor ich mein Reisemobil hatte, habe ich so die Getränke und auch die Lebensmittel gekühlt. Die Lebensmittel müssen in dichte Behältnisse.
Und nicht nur ein Tag sondern 3 und 4 Wochen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

Als Kühlakkus für's Festival eignen sich Tetrapacks (Milchtüten o.ä.) mit Salzwasser recht gut. Nach dem tauen einfach ausschütten und im Müll entsorgen.

Große Kunststoffbox innen mit Styrodur ausgekleidet hält lange kühl und ist äusserlich recht unanfällig. Wenn du dann noch passende Kühlplatten hast, perfekt.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

das ist alles richtig, was hier gepostet wird.
Mach Dir keinen allzu großen Kopp, nimm ne´ fertige Styroporbox oder bastel sie selber, leg´ ne´ "Überlebensfolie"; die heutzutage sich im Auto befinden muß; ein, dazu einige "hunderte von Qubikmetern" eingefrorenes Wasser, (oder tausend Flaschen tiefgekühlten Schnaps) und alles bleibt schön kalt, von hier nach da.  

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Fischotte (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

also erstmal vielen Dank an ALLE!!!

also dann probiere ich das mit der Pizzabox http://www.gastrodirekt.net/p/553842 die ich von innen mit rettungsfolie verklebe mal aus!

hoffe dann mal, das die Getränke dann mehr als nur einen Tag "eisKalt" drin bleiben!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

... diese Box (eine Nummer größer) habe ich auch, wenn ich den Inhalt vorher aus dem Kühlschrank nehme und Kühlelemente aus der Gefriertruhe dazu, bleibt der Inhalt mehr als ein Tag kalt.

Ich habe die Box innen nicht verklebt.

Noch ein anderer Tipp: die Zoogeschäfte bekommen oft Ware (aus Übersee) in Styropor-Kisten.
Diese Kisten bekommt man manchmal kostenlos, die habe ich mit Kühlelementen bestückt um eingefrorenen Fisch zu transportieren.

Viel Erfolg
Theodor


----------



## Fischotte (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kühlbox fürs Auto selber bauen?*

DANKE für den Tipp!!!


----------

